# The 45 minute intruder.



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

10 month old DS goes to sleep peacefully nursing. Pops off or I gently remove the nipple when he's asleep.

45 minutes later, he wakes up.

After I get him back to sleep (10-45 minutes, depending on the night) he usually sleeps for at least 4 hours.

How do we get rid of the 45 minute intruder?


----------



## Erin M (Nov 6, 2006)

Our intruder is at 30 minutes. When you find the magic solution please bottle it and send me some.

We've spread out the late night feedings but that 30 minute wake up kills me. We occasionally miss it on days when dd is very tired, I do not have the energy to get her that tired very often. We also have it at naptime.

Our pattern at 10 months was the 30 minute wake up and then every 2 hours all night. Now at 13 months it's 30 minutes like clockwork and then 3 - 4 hours. Sleep is getting better as dd gets better at walking.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

45 minutes is the length of a child's sleep cycle (adults are one hour), so if they're not sleeping comfortably or are too young to have consolidated sleep, that's when they're most likely to wake totally and call for you.

At ten months I would suggest maybe one of two things - seperation anxiety (normal developmental stage), or hunger.

Could he fall asleep before he's full of milk and so still be hungry even though he's asleep? Around that age my daughter would wake every 45 minutes for the first 3-4 hours she was asleep if she'd fallen asleep in the sling. if I fed her to sleep she'd sleep for 3-4 hours. You could try having a solids meal nearer to bedtime, or nursing before bed as well as to sleep.

Some great books on sleep are Sleepless in America by Mary Sheedy Kurchinka and the no-cry sleep solution by Elizabeth Pantley.

BTW, that's a term Ezzo uses, please use something else!


----------



## phreedom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe* 

BTW, that's a term Ezzo uses, please use something else!









I knew I heard that term somewhere.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

At 10mo serious teething is happening. Something to think about.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah I knew Ezzo used that terminology. I was kind of using it tongue in cheek.







:

As for teething.. he already has six of them, I suppose he could be working on 2 more. And he nurses to sleep, and always nurses a lot before bed, so I don't think it's really hunger.

I've read Sleepless in America. It's really good, although it doesn't specifically address this issue. It seemed somewhat aimed at older children who can understand what you are telling them.

I guess it could be separation anxiety. Just have to live with it for now.. if any of you come up with a magic solution, I want to hear it!


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

My son is 8 months, and has been waking up 45 minutes after we put him down, and every 45 minutes thereafter until I went to bed. I thought it was probably separation anxiety, since he slept much better (I think...I don't really wake up when he nurses) when he slept with me. Things we really rough from about 7-11 though, so last night I tried two things: I gave him some pureed chicken and sweet potatoes (we've otherwise been doing chunks of food, and he hasn't been eating much), and I gave him some motrin. I don't feel any teeth, but he's doing lots of face rubbing and drooling (he only has two right now). Anyway, its probably just a fluke but last night he slept from 7-10:30, and woke up a much happier little guy this morning. So...don't know if that helps, but I do know what you are going through!


----------



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

I've got the same issue with my 10 month old dd. It used to be 45 minutes, and has gradually shortened to about 30 minutes. And tons of waking between 8 pm and 11 pm.

Pantley (No Cry Sleep Solution) suggests lurking nearby around the time of the usual wake-up, and getting babe back to sleep as fast as possible, so that she doesn't really wake up all the way. She says that after a few weeks of this (obviously works better for naps than in the middle of the night!) the baby will sleep right through.

I've tried this for a while, with not much success, but there was a NCSS thread going a month or so ago, and other people seemed to be having some success.


----------

